# plymouth deaktivieren

## franzf

Hallo,

Ich bin momentan dabei, plymouth (*) auszuprobieren. Da es leider den Systemstart verzögert, wollte ich es deaktivieren, fand aber leider weder ne passende Config-Option noch ne Doku.

Kann man plymouth wirklich nur deaktivieren, indem man es deinstalliert? Eigentlich wollte ich es schon immer mal probieren, da es doch ne ganz nett aussehende Sache wäre.

Ich verwende (natürlich) openrc und das entsprechende plymouth-openrc-plugin.

Thx

Franz

* http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Plymouth

----------

## astaecker

Entferne doch den "initrd" Eintrag aus der GRUB Konfiguration.

----------

## franzf

Sicher, das nimmt den Bootsplash weg - plymouthd wird aber immer noch gestartet, was unnötige Ausgaben auf die Konsole bringt und eben immer noch unnötige Zeit braucht:

Zeiten mitgezählt, init nach kernel laden bis kdm:

* ohne plymouth: 7 Sekunden

* mit plymouth ohne initrd: 11 Sekunden

* mit plymouth und splash: 15-17 Sekunden

Gut, es geht um 4 Sekunden - nervt aber trotzdem...

----------

